# Windows Installer Appears Every Time a Program Is Started



## MexTechGuy25 (Sep 25, 2007)

While Upgrading from Office 2003 to 2007. Installation on on other PC's were less than 10 min. On this PC its still causing issues after a day of troubleshooting. After the install upgrade. I rebooted, Then a windows install popped up first, nothing else was going on so I canceled it. I open outlook and pop comes up windows installer. ( Closed again ). I open word and pop comes up windows installer again. ( Closed again ). I open any other program, whatever it might be and pop windows installer. 
I need help.......:sigh:


----------

